# My first Mac Lippie



## muppetmakeup1 (Jan 24, 2013)

[h=1]I am so excited i just ordered my first mac lippie i got Russian red? Is that a good color? What was your first mac lippie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]


----------



## bulbasaur359 (Jan 25, 2013)

muppetmakeup1 said:


> [h=1]I am so excited i just ordered my first mac lippie i got Russian red? Is that a good color? What was your first mac lippie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Holy smokes large font alert! Lol. Mine was Lustering. Yes, RR is a great color. Very classic and it's perm so easy to obtain. But, ya smaller font is helpful or people will think you are yelling.


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 28, 2013)

Syrup, I recently rediscovered it, my perfect MLBB shade.


----------



## Ana A (Jan 28, 2013)

My first mac lipstick was Diva and Russian Red was actually my second, I saw a tutorial on youtube of this girl that would mix them and I fell in love and bought them to used them separate and as a combo. Russian red is a gorgeous classy red


----------



## sagehen (Jan 29, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Glam, back when RuPaul was their spokesmodel. You had to order it via mail, because it was only in Canada or some such (that was a looooong time ago), and the proceeds went to AIDS research. I was in college,and my friends and I ordered it via mail from a magazine because there were no stores or counters. It was a true, matte red - it flattered all of our complexions. I am sad it has been discontinued. I would have continued to purchase for nostalgia's sake. It was my favorite red shade, ever. I remember being so happy to notice the counter in Nordstrom, so I could walk up and get Glam (and Diva, and Cyber) on demand. No more waiting.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine was High Tea! I die for High Tea back in the day


----------



## danirn16 (Jan 31, 2013)

Fluid....for High School Homecoming Dance...lol!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, ever since I first saw this thread a few weeks back I've been trying to think and think about my first MAC lipstick. This was back in middle school and my memory is kind of fuzzy, but I think it was Twig. My mum gave it to me and started a small obsession that became and on again, off again relationship.


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Show orchid


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

muppetmakeup1 said:


> [h=1]I am so excited i just ordered my first mac lippie i got Russian red? Is that a good color? What was your first mac lippie?ompom:[/h]


I haven't tried Russian red yet


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

muppetmakeup1 said:


> [h=1]I am so excited i just ordered my first mac lippie i got Russian red? Is that a good color? What was your first mac lippie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes* Russian Red *is a beautiful blue-based red. Very matte, it's a must-have for girls/women who love true/deep red shades. I have many red lipsticks, blue-based ones are not easy to wear but they are really pretty.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

My first M.A.C lippie ? Well, I dont' even remember lol, I think it was Fabby, quite the opposite from Russian Red ^^ !


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it was either lipblossom or hug me


----------



## jsparkle (Jun 7, 2013)

I believe my first lippie was frou... Followed by myth. Many moons ago lol


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jun 7, 2013)

My 1st was Pink Friday


----------



## MissTania (Jun 7, 2013)

Snob, the perfect barbie pink at the time for me


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 7, 2013)

My first lipstick was jubilee jeje. I


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 7, 2013)

My first was brave red.


----------



## duckrodeo (Jun 8, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Offshoot


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

My First was Frou And brave red   -Emma


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 8, 2013)

no clue but was prob something boring, looking back


----------



## nursesummer (Jun 8, 2013)

My first lipstick from Mac was syrup. It's still one of my favs


----------



## Innatchka (Jun 9, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Sci-Fi Delity from Neo Sci-Fi collection!


----------



## bklynbarbie (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine was Lovedust and Fleshpot


----------



## DeelyBopper (Jun 12, 2013)

Plumful! Staying safe with a lustre haha!

  	Still one of my faves


----------



## NikiNatasha (Jun 12, 2013)

my first Mac lipstick was Gaga 1 before that I only wore lipglass. Since then I have collected almost 100 Mac lipsticks. :shock:


----------



## busybee (Jun 13, 2013)

I think my first MAC lipstick was film noir.


----------



## JJJewels (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine was Brown Sugar, which I believe is no longer even around. It was a frost. Then Twig. It was the 90s!


----------



## Serenityy (Jun 14, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Pink Friday. It's a shame I used it up.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jun 15, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> My first MAC lipstick was Pink Friday. It's a shame I used it up.


  Mine too but I've only used mine a handful of times


----------



## Serenityy (Jun 16, 2013)

LipstickVixen27 said:


> Mine too but I've only used mine a handful of times


 Ahh you're lucky to still have it. I regret not getting a backup!


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jun 16, 2013)

I rebought Twig. I haven't had this it was stolen back in middle school. I forgot how much I loved it. Oh, the nostalgia.


----------



## Serenityy (Jun 16, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> I rebought Twig. I haven't had this it was stolen back in middle school. I forgot how much I loved it. Oh, the nostalgia.


   It looks so pretty on you! I never tried Twig before, I may have to add it on my list of lipsticks to buy.


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 19, 2013)

My first was Please Me, I thinks, followed by Hue and Angel - I rarely wear them now though ):


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 20, 2013)

Russian red was the first mac lippie I bought too. Then I got impassioned and up the amp -impassioned turned out to be one of my favourites, whilst uta is a definite regret!


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine was Sweetie,  I think I have used 3 tubes.  I just got Up the Amp and I am excited to try it for a bold look!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

Morange- i still love it.


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 20, 2013)

Angel,still one of my favs


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine was Violetta and Riri Woo, I'm only claiming Violetta for now lolol. Before that I only had lipglass.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 21, 2013)

How bright is Violetta?  I am a NW20!


----------



## miss0annette (Jun 21, 2013)

vyksyn said:


> Mine was Sweetie,  I think I have used 3 tubes.  I just got Up the Amp and I am excited to try it for a bold look!


  	Sweetie was my 2nd ever mac lippie. I stil haven't finished the tube but it was my go to everyday color.


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 21, 2013)

Violetta isn't very bright, its a nice medium purple with shimmer. Its pretty much the same as Heroine, except it has a shimmer to it. Bare with me on skin tones, as far as foundation numbers, I don't even know mine yet :-O lol





vyksyn said:


> How bright is Violetta?  I am a NW20!


----------



## jetese (Jun 29, 2013)

I religiously wore tube after tube of Mac slim shine in scant. I still have a bu lol. I want to say I got Russian red as my first non slim shine but I don't remember. It may have been viva glam IV.


----------



## shiloh81 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine is Pretty Please I just got it a few days ago and its so pretty. I'm thinking of trying Hue next, can anyone compare these 2 colors for me?


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

My first lippie was bombshell then I got lovelorn and ruby woo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2013)

My first was Crosswires! I loved that color so much.


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine was lipblossom and I still have it up to this day! Even though i hardly use it, but its still around XD


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe mine was viva glam IV I'm not sure. I'm absolutely certain that my first lipglass was Oh Baby worn with chestnut liner (horrible!)


----------



## sagehen (Jul 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *boujoischic* 



I believe mine was viva glam IV I'm not sure. I'm absolutely certain that my first lipglass was Oh Baby worn with chestnut liner (horrible!)


  Hey, watch it with the horrible! I am a child of the 80's too and when I first bought Oh, Baby, you couldn't tell me NOTHIN' about myself when I wore it with Chestnut lip liner. In fact, that was my liner through the 90's and a little longer. And I had not heard of ombre lips nor blending in those days lol! I am glad I didn't take a lot of photos in those days - dark lip liners, shadow right up to the brow, those ashy light shades that were popular, man, I have come a long way.


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Hey, watch it with the horrible! I am a child of the 80's too and when I first bought Oh, Baby, you couldn't tell me NOTHIN' about myself when I wore it with Chestnut lip liner. In fact, that was my liner through the 90's and a little longer. And I had not heard of ombre lips nor blending in those days lol! I am glad I didn't take a lot of photos in those days - dark lip liners, shadow right up to the brow, those ashy light shades that were popular, man, I have come a long way.


 Lol tell me about it  that hard brown line around the lips yes I swore that was the only way to wear my gloss smh unfortunately I do have pics


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 3, 2013)

I think my first lipstick was Hue. Its such a pretty color! Too bad I don't wear it often.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 3, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick is RiRi Woo from this summer collection.


----------



## admmgz (Jul 3, 2013)

My first MAC lippie was the original Rocker


----------



## admmgz (Jul 3, 2013)

Aaahhh!! Double post again  I guess I'm only coming on here w/ my iPhone from now on


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 4, 2013)

My first lippie was MAC sweetie I love it. But it's sooooo off track now lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jul 7, 2013)

I think my first lipstick was the original Viva Glam (or whatever color was the one that had RuPaul as the spokesmodel). But my first MAC lip product was a lipglass. C-Thru. It was eons ago lol. I was going through what is now called an ombré lip phase so my fave lip look was C-Thru with a chocolate lip liner to give the perfect neutral ombré lip.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 7, 2013)

My first lippie was Viva Glam Cyndi. I have but just a nub left if it now!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 7, 2013)

My first lipstick was Prince Noir. I still love it, even though none of my friends or family do lol


----------



## luckyme (Jul 7, 2013)

My first l/s was Viva Glam V.


----------



## 13lolagirl (Jul 9, 2013)

First lipstick was sequin. Pretty pink mauve but discontinued now.


----------



## missmeghan (Jul 9, 2013)

Creme D'Nude, I think. Before that, I just wore lipglasses.


----------



## vyksyn (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like I missed the boat on that one-sounds pretty!


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> Creme D'Nude, I think. Before that, I just wore lipglasses.


  	Creme D'Nude was mine too!  Before that I used a brownish lipglass that i think was discontinued!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 10, 2013)

Pervette ... would have been around 1998-99 and I was afraid of anything being too loud.  Oh how the times have changed ...


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

My first MAC Lipstick was Lady Danger


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was High Tea. Still one of my favorites


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

My first lippie was See Sheer. It´s a MLBB for me. It´s actually still my favorite! :eyelove::eyelove::eyelove:


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2013)

Tease Me, from the same-named collection.


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I think Plink! I used to only wear lipglasses.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought RiRi Woo, Rebel, and Touch as my first MAC order.


----------



## kanne (Nov 6, 2013)

Ruby Woo, which I almost never wear (hate retro mattes), but I should learn to deal with it because EVERYBODY comments on the colour when I wear it.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 6, 2013)

kanne said:


> Ruby Woo, which I almost never wear (hate retro mattes), but I should learn to deal with it because EVERYBODY comments on the colour when I wear it.


 Ruby Roo was my first! It's such a gorgeous and sexy red! Don't give up on Ruby


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 10, 2013)

Awe I love Russian Red, but I much perfer Ruby Woo ^-^

  My first MAC lippie was Saint Germain, it's the perfect barbie pink and caught my eyes as soon as I walked by the MAC counter!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 10, 2013)

My first was either Brave or Snob. Still love them both. They're staples.


----------



## PrettyPoison (Nov 10, 2013)

My first mac lippie was viva glam I back in high school before then I wore lipglass...


----------



## buffydiva (Nov 10, 2013)

I used to only wear lipglass, and my first was Dreamy. My first lipstick was Rebel. I still LOVE Rebel.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Nov 20, 2013)

My first MAC lippie was Bombshell. I B2M'd for it. The first one I bought was Big Bow from Hello Kitty.


----------



## lilinah (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not really sure, either _Lust_ or _Grid_, both frosts, both violet, both from the mid-90s. _Lust_ is in a black bullet with a flat top. _Grid_ is in a silver bullet with the current familiar shape.





  BASKING IN THE SUN IN THEIR TUBES




  Swatches: LUST on the left, GRID on the right




  On My Lips: LUST




  On My Lips: GRID - LOVE the blue shimmer


----------



## AutumnMoon (Nov 20, 2013)

The SA recommended Taupe for me (too pale/brown on a too pale girl), but my second, Lady Bug, worked like a charm. Big time HG.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG! My first MAC lippie- I'll never forget. It was Frou with Spice lip liner! All my girlfriends and I rocked that look out to the clubs. We wore that lippie like there was no tomorrow! Don't judge, it was 1996 and I was only 19 years old. That with mac surreal eyeshadow...lookout, lol!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 26, 2013)

My first MAC lippy was Style Curve and that was also my first purple lip product!


----------



## themrs36 (Nov 26, 2013)

muppetmakeup1 said:


> [h=1]I am so excited i just ordered my first mac lippie i got Russian red? Is that a good color? What was your first mac lippie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just made my first purchase recently as well. Viva Glam 6. Very pretty.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

Freckletone. And I still wear it here and there.


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine was Chatterbox. I remember it was right before a Lil Wayne/Nicki Minaj concert and I wanted a bright pink lipstick to channel my inner Nicki lol. I haven't worn it much since but it really is a pretty shade. I need to take it out in the Spring.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 27, 2013)

Mines was creme cup


----------



## SuperMegs (Nov 27, 2013)

My first ever lipstick and MAC anything was from the MAC + Rihanna collaboration. Riri Woo and Heaux. I'm now in love with retro mattes ^.^ Wish I had gotten another Heaux though. Didn't think I'd love it as much as I do. I'm now on the hunt for anything matte and berry colored.


----------



## ddglitter06 (Dec 9, 2013)

My first MAC l/s (and first MAC product!! ) was Russian Red. To me, it's a classic. Just love it!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 9, 2013)

My first lipstick was Rue d'Bois in 2011. I used it up last year. Shame it's been discontinued; it is a pretty colour. But there are enough other lipsticks waiting for me to buy them.


----------



## saralyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I looove Russian Red! It's a gorgeous color that flatters a lot of skin tones, IMO. I do like Ruby Woo/RiRi Woo much better on me though, since it makes my complexion look brighter and it's way more matte.

  My first MAC lippie was Hug Me. It's a lustre finish, and it's a good every day color


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Rebel and I bought it for myself on my birthday this past April...now I have about 13 MAC lipsticks haha


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 13, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Hyper (b. ca.1995-dc'ed 2007) and we loved each other in my HS years when it seemed like everyone else was wearing Taupe and Spice l/l. I'd love to see the 90s flat top bullet case come back for my own nostalgia.


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was Faux, beautiful satin mauvey pink nude. I still have it. Second was See Sheer, beautiful summer grapefruit pink.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Dec 14, 2013)

I remember having Faux back in the day. I think I need to get it again. =)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Omg such a dramatic colour you'll love it! My first wasjubilee, much more subtle lol but love it nonetheless


----------



## Genn (May 13, 2014)

My first Mac lippies were Pervette and High Strung. I bought them at the same time.


----------



## steaminghot (May 14, 2014)

My first was Myth.


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 15, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was back in middle school , it was one of the slimshines. I dont remember the name clearly, i think it was gentle shimmer. I still have it but i wouldnt put it on my lips, its been seven years and it looks like theres mold growing on it.


----------



## butterdaisy (May 15, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Oceanberry(discontinued). I still have it all these years later and only purchased my 2nd, 3rd and 4th from them yesterday. LOL!


----------



## lele86 (May 15, 2014)

freckletone, fresh brew, impassionated , viva glam nicki 1


----------



## Jill1228 (May 17, 2014)

Rebel and Odyssey for my wedding


----------



## thiaaax3 (May 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was High Tea and Prrr was my first lipglass.


----------



## Gellydonut (May 29, 2014)

A friend gave me Lollipop Loving from Heatherette.


----------



## stacilx (May 30, 2014)

My first was Rebel it was a big impulse buy and quite a bold colour to start with really, I then went with blankety after my sister introduced me to it so quite opposite ends of the scale


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 1, 2014)

That was *Bombshell* lipstick - a gift from my mum. So beautiful and I didn't mind the frost! I'm unable to find it from any of the UK MAC stores now... *has it been discontinued*?


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

my first was prrr lipglass. I've went through so many tubes of it.  I can't remember the first lipstick.......maybe creme cup


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 3, 2014)

Underage! It's long been lost since then


----------



## makesmesmile (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine was Hue, bought it in 2010. Still have it, still use it, still love it.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it was Viva Glam Gaga 2, which I only bought because Gaga was involved (doesn't suit me, never wear it!).  Next was Chatterbox, I believe...I remember kind of freaking out because it seemed so bright, and I didn't wear bright lipsticks back then!


----------



## Ticiany Castro (Jun 6, 2014)

My first lipstick is Ruby Woo too, and after a have a lot more RW still my favorite.


----------



## Laineygurl (Jun 17, 2014)

My first Mac lippies were Mystical and Freckletone (got them at the same time).


----------



## feli3711 (Jun 17, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was riri boy and it's still one of my favorites!


----------



## Veeology (Jun 18, 2014)

My first MAC lippie was Viva Glam V. It's been all downhill from there lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think my first two I bought (I ordered them at the same time) were Punk Couture and Instigator. But I bought Russian Red before they came in the mail.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> My first lipstick was jubilee jeje. I


  I think that was mine!  I had forgotten the name until I saw your post.


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 21, 2014)

I think mine was either ruby woo (still a favorite!) or half and half. Pretty different shades,  haha!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 8, 2014)

Creme cup!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Russian Red is my favorite mac lipstick color. It's the perfect pin up girl, come f*** me red. 

  I think my first mac lipstick that I remember buying was in a really pretty pink color, Chic, and I think it's discontinued now (sad face).


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

I think mines was creme cup


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Russian Red is my favorite mac lipstick color. It's the perfect pin up girl, come f*** me red.   I think my first mac lipstick that I remember buying was in a really pretty pink color, Chic, and I think it's discontinued now (sad face).


  I think Nordies still has it.  I haven't checked recently but they did have it in the last 6-9 months, if you still like it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I think Nordies still has it. I haven't checked recently but they did have it in the last 6-9 months, if you still like it.


  It's not on MAC's website or Nordstrom's website, so that's why I figured it was discontinued. I'll check in the store too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 11, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I think Nordies still has it. I haven't checked recently but they did have it in the last 6-9 months, if you still like it.
> ...


  I bought it within the past year, either from MAC or Nordies online.  Maybe I got it right before it was DC'ed.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 12, 2014)

Mine was Hibiscus, I still have it. Very pretty color.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I bought it within the past year, either from MAC or Nordies online. Maybe I got it right before it was DC'ed.


  Huh. Well it's definitely not on the website now


----------



## MorenaP (Jul 20, 2014)

It was Touch, a perfect nude lipstick for me


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought six lippies at one time, for my first MAC lipstick purchase but Lady Danger was the first out of the six that I decided to take home.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 6, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was viva glam nicki, followed by snob


----------



## PrincessAnai (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine was Viva Glam Nicki 1 && I absolutely love it


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine was Viva Glam IV


----------



## antonella (Aug 7, 2014)

My first ever was dandy...something...is a plum colour but not really crazy about him anymore!


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 7, 2014)

My first one was shy girl! I still have it but I don't like him, my second one was Chatterbox and it's still my favorite!


----------



## JujuluvsMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

My first two were Mac red and Russian red. I couldn't decide on which I preferred lol


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 8, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was Cosmo! I don't like the colour on me but I can't get rid of it for sentimental reasons haha x


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine was dare you I only wore it once


----------



## crly (Aug 10, 2014)

Creme d'nude


----------



## mango13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dreaming Dahlia


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 15, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Creme D Nude, which I feel like I'm the only person who hates it with an intense passion.


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

My first one was creme cup. I adored it back then, but I haven't played with it in a while for some odd reason


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 15, 2014)

RupaulManiac said:


> My first Mac lipstick was Creme D Nude, which I feel like I'm the only person who hates it with an intense passion.


  I don't own it, and I can say that I never will!


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 15, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Touch, because at that time I was looking for the perfect nude.


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel, because it was the lipstick all the youtubers were raving about at the time


----------



## Trombonist2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronnie red  My first perm lippie was Ruby woo


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 15, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Twig. And I bought Spice lip liner to go with it.


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

My first lipstick was snob. It was lovr at first sight!!


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 17, 2014)

My first was Summer Shower


----------



## shereebee (Aug 17, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was jazzed, it's such a pretty color!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 17, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Russian Red still my favorite red.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was Russian red as well that I gave to my mom thinking I couldn't pull off red. Now I have dozens of red lipsticks as well as 2 Russian reds lol .


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Twig, which was called Twiggy at the time. I was 15 and took the train downtown to buy it. Felt so fancy!


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

I got three lipsticks in my first Mac order, they were Saint Germain, Angel and Snob. Clearly I like my pink lipsticks


----------



## Gazou (Aug 20, 2014)

My first was Rebel :eyelove:


----------



## curlyangel (Aug 20, 2014)

My first lipstick was myth


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 20, 2014)

My 1st MAC lippy was Blankety. Also the 1st one I've ever finished and repurchased.


----------



## MacGirl828 (Aug 20, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Ruby Woo. It was love at first sight


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Aug 20, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Sequin.  My first MAC lipglass was Lovechild.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Peach Blossom


----------



## armeonicx (Aug 20, 2014)

Snob. I wore it every single day for about 6 months. Now I hardly touch it, how things change!


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Lady gaga 1, still have most of it left too


----------



## ClareyPotter (Aug 21, 2014)

Impassioned. I started off bold haha


----------



## violetta (Aug 21, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick I believe was Rubine . It was a matte .It was also a long time ago. It is one of my favorite shades ever.
  It was a plummy burgundy red ,stunning color. I still have the original round tube ( way before Estee Lauder bought the company ) plus a backup.


----------



## aliciaroberts (Aug 22, 2014)

My first was Angel, definitely still one of my favourites.


----------



## stacylovex3 (Aug 22, 2014)

My first mac lippie was creme cup I believe


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine was creme cup also. Hardly wear it now though, too pinkish


----------



## Keluana (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it was Watch Me Simmer!


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Angel


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Viva glam IV


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it was MAC Red...


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

My first was Rebel and Up The Amp about 8 months ago and now I have more than 50


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 22, 2014)

Viva Glam I


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

lovelyjubbly said:


> Viva Glam I


  That was my most recent purchase and I LOOOVE it!


----------



## GlitterBubble (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine was Dangerous!I had to go to the store three times because it was always out of stock


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 22, 2014)

mrsmanzanox3 said:


> That was my most recent purchase and I LOOOVE it!


  It's a gorgeous red! I need to wear it more often.


----------



## Rapunzel4 (Aug 22, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Ladybug for the name alone. I have only swatched it, never actually wore it because I don't care for the texture but still can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 22, 2014)

Well i feel ashamed i dont have ANY mac lipstick :shock:


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 23, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was Diva. I bought it in January.  I couldn't believe I spent £15 on a lipstick.  Since then my collection has grown rapidly.  Is it just me or has there been alot of LE this year?


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 23, 2014)

Mine was Lust way back in 03 i believe. It was a light cool pastel lavender frost, i b2m it a few yrs back. really wish i hadnt grrr. First perm color was velvet teddy!!


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

My first lipstick was a limited edition Strong Woman but my first stand lipstick was Russian Red


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2014)

My first lipstick was Viva Glam Nicki I and I just fell in love with MACs lasting power


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

Ruby Woo of course!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

Creme cup was my first, still love it to this day


----------



## Sophiiie (Aug 27, 2014)

RAvishing was my first one. I'm still in love with this treasure !


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

My first Mac lippie was C Thru lipglass.  It went with anything!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 28, 2014)

Up The Amp. That was my only MAC lippie for quite some time as I was more into HE back then (didn't know any better lol) and didn't wear lipstick often to begin with.

  Nr 2 and 3 were Violetta and Dark Deed from VV. The rest is history


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was one from the Naturally collection : Sweet sunrise. I was really into light nudes back then. I gave it to my sister since.
  I only have limited edition lipstick except for Syrup which I adore.


----------



## geeko (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it was lipblossom or giddy... either one. Can't remember it was very long ago


----------



## everhip (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine was Capricious, still loving it.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

My first MAC lippie was Snob, back when I was into gyaru makeup lol..... Good times, good times :sigh:


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

My first lippie was Viva Glam I. I had a school dance and now it is the only thing I wear (on my lips) when I go out at night. I tried going out without it but I just felt like a wall flower.


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was Cherish and it's still one of my faves.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 4, 2014)

i bought made with love from a blog sale, but my first official purchase from mac i think it was haute altitude from the apres chic collection.


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was plumful, and... I don't like it xD Was to dark for me :C


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

Lady gaga 1


----------



## inaya (Sep 7, 2014)

My first mac lipstick wa ruby woo


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

inaya said:


> My first mac lipstick wa ruby woo


  I want to say this was my first one as well because I heard so much about it. However, I have a feeling it was Fresh Brew. I remember going to MAC and looking for a good nude a long time ago.


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Naked paris


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine was Hoop


----------



## borinquena (Sep 11, 2014)

Viva Glam VI


----------



## prettygirl8 (Sep 11, 2014)

Riri Woo


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 11, 2014)

The original Lavender Whip


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Shy girl, followed by myth


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 11, 2014)

Mac Red was my first. I still love it!!


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 12, 2014)

my first: Ruby woo


----------



## katerina91 (Sep 12, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Saint Germain.


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

My first mac lipstick was show orchid


----------



## RenZay (Sep 13, 2014)

The color that started it all: See Sheer. Then things spiraled out of control from there.


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

I bougtht
  siss , myth and stone(lip liner)


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

I actually got a lipglass first: Pop Mode. After that my first lippie was Viva Glam III.


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

Russian red


----------



## style-addict (Sep 20, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Russian Red. I bought it way back in high school in 2003 or 2004.   I had it on my dresser and admired it for five whole years before I ever got the nerve to wear it out of the house!


----------



## mauu (Sep 21, 2014)

I think mine was Viva Glam Cyndi back in 2010, so not that long ago. Shortly after that I got Viva Glam V.


----------



## My-perfume (Sep 21, 2014)

My first Mac lippie was Show Orchid, i love this color. It's perfect for Spring


----------



## jpham (Sep 21, 2014)

Lady Danger, quickly followed by Ruby Woo


----------



## banana81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Rebel & Up the Amp


----------



## Eliel (Sep 23, 2014)

Russian Red is such a pretty color! My first MAC lipstick was Show Orchid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! It was also my first MAC item as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

My first MAC lippie was Sweetie


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Lady Danger.  It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Such Flare from the Glitter and Ice LE.


----------



## lolalynn (Sep 25, 2014)

First was angel and Viva Glam V


----------



## Blushing (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweetie l/s


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

My first lippie was jubilee in 2011.   A great nude lipstick almost done.


----------



## lemonzest (Sep 28, 2014)

My first one was viva glam cindy.


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Please me


----------



## alnike86 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet and Single from the Barbie collection.


----------



## foreverlippie (Sep 29, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Pink Noveau followed up by Russian Red. These two are still my favorites in my lip collection


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

Angel was my first and still one of my faves!


----------



## Isabel Lx (Sep 29, 2014)

Morange!!!!


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Snob


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Russian Red is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My first Mac lippie was Myth.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 5, 2014)

My first MAC lipsticks were:

  A Rose Romance (A Rose Romance)
  All Mine (Monogram)
  Bubblegum (Spring Colour Forecast)
  Marque (Monogram)
  Milan Mode (Euristocrats II)
  Pink Burst (Spring Colour Forecast)

  I wanted to try MAC, so I went to a CCO in 2010, and bought 6 lipsticks (plus 16 other MAC items).


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

jennifae said:


> My first MAC lipsticks were:
> 
> A Rose Romance (A Rose Romance)
> All Mine (Monogram)
> ...


  I love Pink Burst and Bubblegum!! Still have those


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

I have said Velvet Teddy was my first, but my second was Lust, if any of u have been into mac long enough to remember this pale lavender frost lipstick. Then  3rd was Russian Red, fourth was one called Pure Girl from a long ago matte collection. it was so amazing, like a matte version of betty bright but more pink to it. ahhh wish i had it still.


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

My first MAC lipsticks (all purchased in the same order) Were Viva Glam Rihanna, All Fired Up, Hang-Up and Viva Glam I. Though the first one I put on was Hang-Up still one of my favourites!


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

It was either high tea or hue lol


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha, I just made my first MAC purchase today! (erm, yesterday, technically-- since I'm online in the middle of the night)

  I was super pleased to find Oblivion in the nearest MAC store to me (I live kind of in the middle of nowhere, it was a bit of an excursion, but for the day before my birthday, we drove to the next city over where there's a MAC store, a Sephora, a Lush, and like two Ultas... a big deal since my town's got nothing), and it was a surprisingly easy experience-- the first time I even went INTO the store, it was so crowded I just had to leave... but I didn't have anything special in mind that time, and I knew I wanted to get my hands on one of the Rocky lippies if I could this time.

  So I'm pretty thrilled to have finally gotten my first!


----------



## bwella (Oct 19, 2014)

My first Mac lipstick was Coral Bliss, and shortly after I bought syrup.


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 20, 2014)

My first was Please Me


----------



## stacibanks (Oct 25, 2014)

Mac NIcki Minaj pink Friday. Lol still haven't wore it out to this day. I'm Very shy, so I don't wear lipstick much


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

Mocha


----------



## klohvur (Oct 27, 2014)

Mines was Hug Me. Till this day i still repurchase and it still is my fave "natural color" lipstick.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweetie was my first baby. I would probably buy it again for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought Ruby Woo and Velvet Teddy at the same time. I wore Ruby Woo first. Before that, I was more of a lipglass girl (fav was love nectar).


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 28, 2014)

My-perfume said:


> My first Mac lippie was Show Orchid, i love this color. It's perfect for Spring


  That's a bold first lippie! I just bought earlier this year when it was still a pro only color. So beautiful!


----------



## alle685 (Oct 28, 2014)

My first MAC lipstick was Coconutty! That was 5 years ago...and now my collection of MAC lipsticks have grown to over 30


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 28, 2014)

The shades Media and Touch were my gateway lippies into the world of MAC. And that was back in 1995. And since then I think I've bought Touch probably 10 times.Yes....I love that shade that much.


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

My first was Blankety , the color isn't the best for me but started my MAC lippie love.


----------



## Shleeface (Nov 7, 2014)

Russian Red was the first and still probably my favorite mac red 10 years later.


----------



## Jennyemm (Dec 11, 2014)

My first was Heroine, it began my addiction to purple lipsticks! RR was my second, and it's such a pretty classic red, I've never regretted purchasing it.


----------



## bonvivant (Dec 14, 2014)

Impassioned and Candy Yum Yum! Got them at the same time


----------



## butterdaisy (Feb 8, 2015)

Oceanberry. I still have it.


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Russian Red
  Lickable


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

Hug me and Bare Again


----------



## 123blueandwhite (Feb 20, 2015)

Viva Glam Rihanna 1.. a few weeks ago!


----------



## angie0509 (Feb 23, 2015)

First mac lipstick was Lady Bug! Beautiful color but idk why Lustre finish tends to dry out my lips.


----------



## kkkelsp (Feb 25, 2015)

Myth. Back when concealer lips were a thing in 2009. Never got into wearing it though!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine was Viva Glam V. Poor lipstick went through it all lol


----------



## Howards End (Mar 1, 2015)

Myth


----------



## JLGirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Snob was my first


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

It was either Hug me or Plink or Viva Glam V


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Eden Rocks


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mac angel


----------



## leonah (Sep 18, 2015)

my first one was the pro longwear lipcreme in extended play if my memory is correct and second was rebel


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Laugh A Lot in early 2010. Back then, that colour seemed so bold to me, kinda funny.


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 27, 2015)

Russian Red


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

My first was cindy. Still in love with that colour


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Ruby Woo... wanted to know what all the hype's about lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 7, 2015)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> The shades Media and Touch were my gateway lippies into the world of MAC. And that was back in 1995. And since then I think I've bought Touch probably 10 times.Yes....I love that shade that much.


  Love touch! A perfect browny nude on me and what all Lustres should be like.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 7, 2015)

Dating myself here but I bought my first MAC lippie back in the 90's when brown lipstick was the thing. I rocked Photo like it was goin out of style!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 7, 2015)

my first lippie was syrup


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

My first MAC lipstick was Sweetie


----------



## pixi (Jan 15, 2016)

i think VG5 or syrup  that was about 10 years ago!


----------



## JessNoLess (Jan 19, 2016)

I think mine was Angel, I wanted that Kim K look so bad back then! lol


----------



## Daladoir (Feb 17, 2016)

Cosmo. Which reminds me, I should wear it more often.


----------



## LeMoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Mine was Russian Red. I don't remember why I bought this first but I guess the reason were the not sooo drying formulation and the color. I've never seen such a beautiful red before.


----------



## verorl (Mar 20, 2016)

My first MAC lippies were Alibi and some Brown one in the 90s.... Both are long discontinued by now, although I still miss Alibi and have my super old and rancid one in hopes of finding the perfect dupe someday.


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Russian Red


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

I think mine was capricious!


----------

